# Hmt Collection



## gigfy

Don't know where these should go. Technically an Asian brand. Mods please move wherever is appropriate.

I love the classic styling of the vintage brands. And these HMTs are very affordable so it is a win-win for me.

vintage Janata and Rajats (seller's pics)




























Some of my newer models (& my favorite vintage HMT)

Vintage Janata & Sona










New Pilot & new Rajat










New Janata (written in Hindi)










cheers,

gigfy


----------



## gigfy

And a few more ...

Older Janata (busted case)










ADSL-03



















ADSL-02 (slightly smaller than the -03)



















cheers,

gigfy


----------



## jasonm

Nice focused collection.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Interesting collection, I`ve got/had a few HMT`s myself...



















I`ve also got an older Janata which needs some TLC, it`s dial is rather grubby but I like it 

I used to own a couple of Kohinoors, a silver dialed model like your first photo & this one...


----------



## Xantiagib

I love the vintage ones and have been tempted by these. Sadly the newer ones seem to be going the chinese way of manufacture... or can someone confirm otherwise?


----------



## jasonm

Gigfy, PM me your address when you get to 50


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve also got an older Janata which needs some TLC, it`s dial is rather grubby but I like it
> 
> I used to own a couple of Kohinoors, a silver dialed model like your first photo & this one...


Slight confusion there, I meant to say that the Janata I`ve got is like the one in your first photo not my old Kohinoor


----------



## gigfy

jasonm said:


> Nice focused collection.....


Thanks! I've got a few others but just haven't taken pictures of them yet.


----------



## gigfy

Xantiagib said:


> I love the vintage ones and have been tempted by these. Sadly the newer ones seem to be going the chinese way of manufacture... or can someone confirm otherwise?


I have heard something about that but I believe the newer models ADSL & NASL still have either in-house (Citizen design) movements or actual Citizen movements.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## gigfy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Interesting collection, I`ve got/had a few HMT`s myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve also got an older Janata which needs some TLC, it`s dial is rather grubby but I like it
> 
> I used to own a couple of Kohinoors, a silver dialed model like your first photo & this one...


I've got 3 Jawans but none are working. One exactly like yours. When I get around to it I'll send at least one of them out to get relumed and serviced.

Those Kohinoors look very nice. And have many different dial colors. But I have tried to keep my HMT collection to the original 4 models. Or so I've heard these are the original 4. Jawan (soldier), Janata (people), Sona (gold), & Rajat (silver).

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## gigfy

jasonm said:


> Gigfy, PM me your address when you get to 50


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gigfy

Xantiagib said:


> I love the vintage ones and have been tempted by these. Sadly the newer ones seem to be going the chinese way of manufacture... or can someone confirm otherwise?


I read this on WUS. It is from a new member in India that has recently gained an interest in HMT watches. From what the HMT rep told him, only some of the quartz movements are outsourced (from China I suppose).



> According to information I have received from the technical guy there in HMT Showroom, the auto movements are all same (including NASL and ADSL) the old one and of course time tested. HMT only out source some of the quartz movements and rest of the quartz movements are made in their Tumkur plant.
> 
> I am not sure may be one back has to be opened.


cheers,

gigfy


----------



## AlbertaTime

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


I'd love to know where you acquire such a cool textured weave strap? :notworthy:


----------



## AlbertaTime

Wonderful HMT collection, Gigfy...I've had no luck finding HMTs that weren't redials...and I'd love to have at least a couple!! Excellent stuff.


----------



## Chascomm

gigfy said:


> I read this on WUS. It is from a new member in India that has recently gained an interest in HMT watches. From what the HMT rep told him, only some of the quartz movements are outsourced (from China I suppose).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to information I have received from the technical guy there in HMT Showroom, the auto movements are all same (including NASL and ADSL) the old one and of course time tested. HMT only out source some of the quartz movements and rest of the quartz movements are made in their Tumkur plant.
> 
> I am not sure may be one back has to be opened.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> gigfy
Click to expand...

So far as I know, HMT source all their quartz movements from Miyota. I think that is Miyota, Japan, not Miyota, China, But I don't know for sure.

I really hope the new autos are using the old Rajat movement as I think it is probably superior to the Miyota 8205.

Hmmm... I getting a hankering for an HMT.

...or maybe a Timestar or a Indian Ricoh. Mrs Chascomm will have a fit if I buy another watch now as I recently paid for 3 Poljot alarms to be serviced.


----------



## Chascomm

Oh yeah, I guess here would be the place to add the photos of my 'new' Allwyn


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlbertaTime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to know where you acquire such a cool textured weave strap? :notworthy:
Click to expand...

From a very nice man in Yorkshire :rltb:



> Perlon One Piece Strap
> 
> One piece Perlon plaited watch strap. Approx 9 Inches long.
> 
> Available in Black, Brown, Navy 16.18, & 20.
> 
> Price: Â£3.95


See bottom of the page here >Straps & Bands > Nato & Military

I swapped the buckle on mine for the heavier one shown in the Kohinoor photo, but they are rather good straps & IMO a bargain :thumbsup:


----------



## langtoftlad

Not my particular cup of tea but I admire your focus, your enthusiasm and your knowledge. It's always interesting to learn (and see... pics pics pics!) about the less well known brands & models.

Excellent.


----------



## gigfy

langtoftlad said:


> Not my particular cup of tea but I admire your focus, your enthusiasm and your knowledge. It's always interesting to learn (and see... pics pics pics!) about the less well known brands & models.
> 
> Excellent.


Thanks! FYI, here is some movement information.

HMT 0231 17 jewel mechanical = Citizen 0201 (Caravelle 11DP)

HMT 6500 21 jewel automatic = Citizen 6501

Most vintage Men's HMTs have either of these two movements. The newer ADSL & NASL models have an automatic undetermined caliber.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## johnbaz

gigfy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting collection, I`ve got/had a few HMT`s myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve also got an older Janata which needs some TLC, it`s dial is rather grubby but I like it
> 
> I used to own a couple of Kohinoors, a silver dialed model like your first photo & this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 Jawans but none are working. One exactly like yours. When I get around to it I'll send at least one of them out to get relumed and serviced.
> 
> Those Kohinoors look very nice. And have many different dial colors. But I have tried to keep my HMT collection to the original 4 models. Or so I've heard these are the original 4. Jawan (soldier), Janata (people), Sona (gold), & Rajat (silver).
> 
> cheers,
> 
> gigfy
Click to expand...

I have a few of those Jawan's too (i have five in total but don't have a pic of them all together!)










I also have one of those Allwyn somewhere...

You have a very nice collection there Gigfy B)

John


----------



## Akkibo

Hi Gigfy,

That's a really nice collection,here is mine.










AkshayB


----------



## Akkibo

Chascomm said:


> gigfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read this on WUS. It is from a new member in India that has recently gained an interest in HMT watches. From what the HMT rep told him, only some of the quartz movements are outsourced (from China I suppose).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to information I have received from the technical guy there in HMT Showroom, the auto movements are all same (including NASL and ADSL) the old one and of course time tested. HMT only out source some of the quartz movements and rest of the quartz movements are made in their Tumkur plant.
> 
> I am not sure may be one back has to be opened.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> gigfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far as I know, HMT source all their quartz movements from Miyota. I think that is Miyota, Japan, not Miyota, China, But I don't know for sure.
> 
> I really hope the new autos are using the old Rajat movement as I think it is probably superior to the Miyota 8205.
> 
> Hmmm... I getting a hankering for an HMT.
> 
> ...or maybe a Timestar or a Indian Ricoh. Mrs Chascomm will have a fit if I buy another watch now as I recently paid for 3 Poljot alarms to be serviced.
Click to expand...

Hi chascomm,

As far as I know HMT still uses Miyota Caliber 6500 which use in Rajat. All HMT automatics have same movement including newer models.

with wishes

AkshayB


----------



## jmm1

A nice collection


----------



## Drum2000

My Jawan (though it's been in for a service for some time. I'd like to see it back soon!)


----------

